# DUI charges follow collision with ambulance



## MariaCatEMT (Oct 19, 2004)

*DUI charges follow collision with ambulance


DUI charge follows collision with ambulance 

October 18, 2004

BY NATASHA KORECKI Staff Reporter


A Chicago woman was charged with drunken driving Sunday after driving her van into oncoming traffic and crashing into a Chicago Fire Department ambulance.

Ana Pedraza, 32, of the 4000 block of West 31st Street, was charged with DUI, driving with open alcohol, failure to reduce speed, failure to carry a driver's license and failure to stay in her lane, officials said.

She was in serious condition at Advocate Christ Hospital in Oak Lawn, where she was treated for a broken leg and chest injuries.

Two paramedics and a paramedic-in-training who were in the ambulance were taken to St. Francis Hospital in Blue Island for treatment of minor injuries. They later were released.

The crash happened on 130th Street over the Bishop Ford Freeway about 9:45 p.m. Saturday. 

Pedraza was headed east on 130th, crossed the median, drove into oncoming lanes and crashed into the ambulance, totaling it, police said. The ambulance was on its way to a call at theAltgeld Gardens public housing complex, and its emergency lights and siren were activated, Fire Department spokesman Larry Langford said. "It was making a lot of noise, and it was easy to see," he said. 

The ambulance was replaced with a backup vehicle.


READ THE REST HERE*


----------

